# openssh eth0 and wlan0

## ade05fr

Hi everyone

i have a little problem

i have 2 ways of connexion : through ethernet (eth0) and wifi (wlan0)

but when i start /etc/init.d/sshd start it forces to use wifi connexion instead of eth0

where is it configure ?

can someone help me ? 

Thanks

----------

## cach0rr0

where your sshd listens is configured within /etc/ssh/sshd_config

by default it should listen on all available addresses. So, if you have eth0, wlan0, and lo all up, it should listen on all of them (*:22)

if you need to restrict it, sshd_config is where you'd do it

----------

